# Reputable breeder in washington/oregon area



## Milee1227 (May 11, 2020)

Hi. I have started searching for a maltese and not having good luck. Almost got scammed online and decided to go local. Anyone knows a reputable breeder in washington or Oregon area ? Hi lite maltese doesn’t look like in business. Please help and thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Milee1227 said:


> Hi. I have started searching for a maltese and not having good luck. Almost got scammed online and decided to go local. Anyone knows a reputable breeder in washington or Oregon area ? Hi lite maltese doesn’t look like in business. Please help and thanks in advance!!


Hi there ... I’m a newly joined member here so I am just seeing your post. Did you find a breeder in the PNW? We recently acquired our Maltese Bella from a lady by the name of Maia Thornton. Her business name is Maia’s Mini Supremes. We weren’t necessarily looking for a purebred but our Bella fell into our lap in June. All of Maia’s pups are super precious. I loved meeting her - she has been wonderful, even now when we look for answers and support for Bella. Check her out if you (or anyone) is still looking


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Milee1227 said:


> Hi. I have started searching for a maltese and not having good luck. Almost got scammed online and decided to go local. Anyone knows a reputable breeder in washington or Oregon area ? Hi lite maltese doesn’t look like in business. Please help and thanks in advance!!


Sorry - meant to tell you also that she resides in Oregon. We live in the greater Seattle area and we drove to Southern OR to pick up our lil Bella girl.


----------

